# What's Up So. California



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

We haven't had our usual summer get togethers. :surprised:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ill be in LA, SD area the end of Sep and early Oct...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Ill be in LA, SD area the end of Sep and early Oct...


So what you're saying is that something needs to get organized??


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Ill be in LA, SD area the end of Sep and early Oct...


The only thing going on around then is state finals for MECA the weekend of the 26th and 27th.

I'm up for most any date though!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Ill be in LA, SD area the end of Sep and early Oct...


We will get something going in this date range just for you. 


I taked with Jim (BigRed) and he's all for a Meet and BBQ. Now we need to decide on a place.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Miss you, So Cal guys. We'll come down for a meet with you guys. Let us know how we can help.

Chad, it would be nice to see you again too.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael, drive up here this weekend and compete in our final? probably 3x event of the season? i'll be there, would be nice to make cat jokes at each other again


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> Michael, drive up here this weekend and compete in our final? probably 3x event of the season? i'll be there, would be nice to make cat jokes at each other again


I would love to, but I'm stuck Chauffeuring a Saudi Princess.



This job is a huge PIB! I'm being treated like a dog!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would love to, but I'm stuck Chauffeuring a Saudi Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> This job is a huge PIB! I'm being treated like a dog!


uber is hiring.


----------

